# سؤال



## SMART2TROY (25 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

تحياتي لكل أخواني في قسم الطاقة المتجددة وفي ملتقانا العظيم الرائع دوما

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


هناك سؤال يحيرني منذ فترة ولا أعرف له اجابة 

ان محرك الاحتراق الداخلي في السيارات والميكانات وخلافه يطلق جزء ليس ببسيط من طاقة الوقود المحترق داخله في صورة طاقة حرارية غير مستفاد منها الى الوسط المحيط

وعلى الرغم من وجود تقنيات بسيطة ومعروفة وبالأخص لمهندسي الميكانيكا تسمح لنا من الاستفادة من هذه الحرارة ... فانه لم يعمل أي شركة سيارات مثلا على استخدام هذه التقنيات للاستفادة من هذه الطاقة المهدرة 

فلماذا ؟؟ 

أود الاجابة

و تقبلوا تحياتي​


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يوليو 2011)

لا أستطيع منحك إجابة دقيقة
ولكن ما تقوله يندرج تحت رفع الكفاءة
فدعنا نتفق أولا على أن السيارة تحتاج لطاقة لتسير
تلك الطاقة لو نظرنا إليها سنجد أن هناك الكثير من الهدر بلا طائل
فمثلا كبح السيارة يعني تحويل الطاقة الحركية لاحتكاك في الفرامل، فلو وجدت طريقة لإيقاف السيارة عن طريق استرجاع الطاقة، لوفرنا قدرا كبيرا
كذلك الطاقة المهدرة في إخماد الاهتزازات
وغيرهما

ولكن بعيدا عن هذا، هذه الطاقة نحصل عليها من المحرك، وتأتي من حرق الوقود
كفاءة هذه المحركات على حد علمي لا تزيد عن 30%
فهل هذه كفاءة مرضية؟
دعنا نتفق أولا على أن هناك سقف للكفاءة، وهو كفاءة دورة كارنو
ولكن هذه ال30% أقل كثيرا من كارنو
والسبب في هذا أن كفاءة كارنو هو السقف النظري للكفاءة، وللاقتراب من كفاءة كارنو، هناك العديد من التجهيزات يجب توفرها في المحرك
فمثلا أنت اقترحت أن يتم استغلال الحرارة
وهذا يحدث فعلا في محطات توليد الطاقة بالبخار، حيث يتم استغلال بعض الحرارة المفقودة في التسخين المبدئي للماء الداخل، وبذلك يقل الوقود اللازم لتبخير الماء، ومن ثم ترتفع الكفاءة

لماذا لا يتم تطبيق أشياء كهذه في محرك السيارة؟ أظن أنها لاعتبارات لها علاقة بالتكلفة، والحجم والوزن
لأن المثال المذكور عن تسخين المياه المبدئي يعني على سبيل المثال لا الحصر مبادلات حرارية ومواسير ومحابس
وربما يكون هذا هو السبب
على كل حال، أقترح أن تتوجه بسؤالك لقسم السيارات، وهناك سيمنحونك إجابة وافية بإذن الله


----------



## SMART2TROY (28 يوليو 2011)

شكرا علي ردك أخ زملكاوي 

وكل عام وانت طيب


----------



## ايهابووو (28 يوليو 2011)

كل عام وانت بخير 

لن اكتفي بالطاقة الحرارية المهدورة التي زكرتها في موضوعك بل سأزهب الى ابعد من ذلك 

ما لا يعلمه الكثيرون انه محركات الاحتراق الداخلي الدارجة هذه الايام لا تستفيد الا من 30 بالمائة فقط من طاقتها المتاحة 

سيارات هذه الايام وسطيا تتطلب 20 لتر لكي تسير في طرقات عادية حتى مسافة 200 كلم في الوسطي

لو تم استغلال طاقة انفجار الوقود داخل البستونات بشكل اكبر لكان يكفي 20 لتي ليسير بالسيارة الى مسافة قد تصل 

الى 1000 -1200 كلم الاسباب كثيرة اهمها ان شوط الحركة مثلا وهو احد مراحل اشواط محرك الاحتراق الداخلي

هذا الشوط لا يتم الاستفادة منه الا بشكل محدود كمية الوقود التي تنفجر بالبسطون تكفي لتحريك الذراع البسطون ورفعه 
حتى مسافة تساوي 10 اضعاف المسافة التي يتحركها ذراع البسطون في المحركات الحالية والدليل على ذلك هو 

انه هناك شخص مخترع سوري انتبه الى هذه الناحية وحصل على براءة اختراع حيث صنع محرك بامكانه تسيير السيارة
وزنها 1200 كلغ يسيرها حتى مسافة 1100 كلم بواسطة عشرين لتر فقط من البنزين واختراعه يقوم على اطالة ذراع 

المكبس واتاحة الفرصة امامها حتى تستفيد من معظم قوة الدفع التي يسببها الانفجار داخل البسطون ان حركة ذراع البسطون في هذا الاختراع تقطع مسافة تساوي 9 اضعاف المسافة التي يقطعها ذراع البسطون في المحركات الحالية
قبل ان يدخل في الشوط الثاني ليعود مجددا الى متابعة حركته واشواطه 

وبالتالي تقليل الطاقة المهدورة 

اما بالنسبة الى الحرارة فقد ظهرت الكثير الكثير من براءات الاختراع التي تستفيد من حرارة محرك السيارة لتشغيل 

طرنبة مثلا او جهاز تبريد ---- الخ 

اما لماذا لم ينتبه احد الى تلك الطاقة المهدورة وتقليل الهدر فيها رغم توافر الامكانات والتقنيات فذلك لاسباب كثيرة تجارية و تقنية نذكر منها 

1- ان التقنيين وفنيين اصلاح السيارات في العالم اجمع اعتادو على اصلاح السيارات ذات المحركات الدارجة حاليا 

واي تعديل في في تصاميم محركات الاحتراق الداخلي المعتمدة سوف يتطلب اعادة تدريب الكوادر على الصيانة وفق التصاميم الجديدة وذلك في العالم كله وهذا ما يتطلب الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال

2- ان اي تصاميم جديدة سوف يتطلب من شركات صناعة محركات السيارات اعادة تشكيل خطوط الانتاج وقوالب صب 

قطع المحرك وتدريب العمالة والمهندسين على تصنيعها وهذا ما يتطلب من الشركات تحمل عبء نفقات المليارات من الدولارات ونفقات لا ترغب هذه الشركات في تحملها 

3- يوجد عدة جهات لديها مصلحة ان تبقى الطاقة المهدورة مهدورة ليبقى الطلب على البنزين مرتفعا والحفاظ على اسعار البنزين 

ان حدث توفير لدرجة كبير في استهلاك الوقود لكل السيارات في العالم لقل استهلاك البنزين لدرجة ملحوظة ورخصت اسعاره لدرجة معينة تؤثر سلبا على ارباحهم التي تبلغ المليارات 

4- ان تطبيق هذه التقنيات الموفرة سوف يتطلب زيادة كبيرة في حجم المحرك وهذا ما لا يرغب به المصنعون ويتطلب 

ربما زيادة في حجم السيارة فمثلا الاختراع السوري الذي تحدثت عنه انا لو كانت سيارة مثلا باربع بسطونات فان تطبيق

هذا المحرك وفق مبدأ الاختراع المذكور يتكلب محرك حجمه اكبر بمرتين او اكثر من المحركات الحالية لان ذراع البسطون اطول ومجال حركتها اكبر بكثير 

لهذا لجأ المصنعون الى تقنيات محدودة تقلل الهدر لدرجة بسيطة وليس لدرجة كبيرة مثل اضافة البخاخات بدلا من الكربرتير 

وبعدها اضافة بخاخات مبرمجة كومبيوتريا " بدلا من البخاخات التقليدية 

مثال على ذلك سيارة هوندا سيفيك المنتجة لعام 2000 فهي تحرق 20 لتر لتسير مسافة قد تصل الى 270 كلم 

وايضا بعزم جبار وذلك باستخدام تكنولوجيا يابانية متطورة لبخاخ فائق الدقة مزود بحساسات دقيقة جدا تسمح بحرق 

عدد متناسب من جزيئات الوقود مع عدد يناسبها من جزيئات الهواء 

اسف على اطالة الشرح 

شكرا لكم


----------



## SMART2TROY (29 يوليو 2011)

اتفق معك أخي ايهابوو تحديدا في نقطة "أنهم لا يريدون "
ذلك ان هذه المؤسسات العالمية المنتجة للسيارات لديها مراكز بحثية ينفق عليها المليارات ولو أرادوا الوصول الى تقنية ما مهما كانت صعوبتها فسيصلوا اليها وقتما يشأون وذلك بعد مشيئة الله بالطبع


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يوليو 2011)

يا أخ أحمد، كلام الأخ إيهابو مليء بالتناقضات!
فإذا كانت كفاءة المحركات العادية 30% أو حتى 20%، كيف يمكن لسيارة أن تستهلك تسع ما تستخدمه السيارات العادية فقط بتركيب موتور مختلف؟؟
أتعلم ماذا يعني هذا؟ يعني أن الكفاءة تتراوح بين 180% إلى 270%
فهل هذا ممكن؟
بالتأكيد لا، فالكفاءة لا تتخطى 100% بأي حال من الأحوال، حتى لو افترضنا تخطي الكفاءة لكفاءة كارنو!

ولو المحرك الذي يدعيه هذا الأخ السوري موجود بالفعل لتهافتت عليه كل الشركات
فنغمة أنهم لا يريدون هذه غير موجودة على الإطلاق
فلو نظرت كم من المليارات ينفق في أوروبا وحدها لأبحاث ترشيد استهلاك الطاقة، لأدركت أن هذا كله هراء
الغربيون جادون بالفعل في ترشيد الطاقة وإيجاد مصادر بديلة لها
ولو فرضنا أن أمريكا لا تريد، ماذا عن أوروبا؟ ماذا عن اليابان؟ ماذا عن الصين، ماذا عن العراق قبل الغزو؟ ماذا عن إيران؟ ماذا عن كويا الشمالية؟ ماذا عن كوبا؟

كل هؤلاء خاضعون لنفس المؤامرة؟
وكل التصاميم الخزعبلية الموجودة على الإنترنت لمثل هذه المحركات، لم يتم تصنيعها بسبب المؤامرة؟
أي مؤامرة تلك؟

اديني عقلك (أعطني عقلك) كما نقول في مصر!!


----------



## SMART2TROY (29 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم

أخي زملكاوي

ان محركات الاحتراق الداخلي لابد وان تفيض منها طاقة حرارية مهما توصلت الشركات 
ذلك ان انتاج ضغط الاحتراق سيرافقه حرارة الاحتراق بالطبع . وطبعا لن يسمحوا ابدا بتراكم هذه الحرارة داخل المحرك ولذلك فان الاسهل والاسرع ان يقوموا بالتخلص منها عن طريق منظومة التبريد

وكل ما أردت السؤال عنه هو استخدام تقنية مثل الازدواج الحراري أو أي تقنية أحدث وأكثر كفاءة لتحويل الحرارة الى كهرباء يتم وضعها حول الموتور ككل وذلك طبعا بعد كل المحاولات لتحسين كفاءة المحرك
فهل من الممكن ذلك أم لا ؟؟ ولماذا؟؟

شكرا لك


----------



## ايهابووو (29 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد زمالكاوي اقدر حساسيتك لموضوع الطاقة وموضوع الدقة في المعلومات طيب طيب سأعطيك الرابط الذي تحدثت فيه عن الاختراع 

ولكن يمكن انا لم اعطي ارقام دقيقة دقة تامة لكن خلينا نأخذ العبرة والمبدأ العام محركات الاحتراق الداخلي لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا تستفيد من كامل الطاقة المتاحة لها والادلة على ذلك كثيرة انت مثلا 

خصص عشرين لترا من البنزين لمحرك احتراق داخلي عادي وخصص نفس الكمية لمحرك احتراق دوراني 

( وهو المستخدم في سيارات السباق الفورمولا واحد ) ولاحظ الفرق في العزم والسرعة 

الطاقة التي ينتجها محرك الاحتراق الداخلي تترجم في هيئة طاقة حركية مستفاد منها وقسم يتم هدره لعوامل الاحتكاك 

وقسم من الطاقة يظهر على شكل حرارة يا ترى لو نزعنا اجهزة التبريد المبردات عن المحرك وشغلناه بدون تبريد ماذا 

سيحصل سترتفع حرارته بشدة حتى يتلف من اين اتت كل تلك الحرارة الزائدة لو ان الطاقة لا تهدر بشكل كبير ولو انها يتم استغلالها في الطاقة الحركية ؟ 
اما موضوع المؤامرة لا اقصد هنا المؤامرة بالمعنى السياسي الذي فهمته هي مجرد ان شركات تستفيد وتحقق ارباح 

من شيئ معين فلماذا تقلل من ارباحها فقط من اجل العلم والامانة العلمية يا اخي فلنفترض مثلا انك انت صاحب مصنع 

اسمنت وتتمتع بمبيعات واعدة وجاء احد عمالك في المصنع واخترع تركيبة معينة جديدة بديلة للاسمنت وارخص منه 

( على فكرة هذا المثال حدث بالفعل وفي الصين تحديدا ) المهم هل ستسمح لهذا العامل بأن ينتج ويسوق منتجه الجديد

والعملي والوفير على نطاق واسع ويقضي على مبيعاتك ؟ بالتأكيد لا 

ولعلمك ما تقوله انت ماذا عن كوبا ماذا عن ايران كورية الشمالية --- الخ 

فمنهم من يملك التكنولوجيا ولا يملك المال لتطبيقها ومنهم من يملك المال والتكنولوجيا ولكن ليس له مصلحة في نشرها

لانه يسترزق من بيع النفط ولا تنسى ايضا موضوع نشر التكنولوجيات والمحركات الجديدة بحاجة لتدريب الفنيين وفنيين الصيانة في العالم اجمع على صيانة المعدات الجديدة وهذا امر صعب جدا 

تخيل ان شركة مايكروسوفت اصدرت نظام تشغيل يختلف جذريا عن الوندوز الذي نعرفه كم سنة وكم عام سيحتاج العالم 

ليتعود على النظام الجديد على كل حال شكرا لحسن الاصغاء وسأعطيك رابط الاختراع ولعلمك ليس هو الاختراع الوحيد 

يوجد الكثير من الابتكارات المماثلة 
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/news.php?news_id=4210
وهذا اختراع اخر اردني 
http://www.mawhopon.net/ver_ar/category.php?cat_id=57


----------



## SMART2TROY (29 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله ما شاء الله 

يبدو لي من المقال المضاف من الاخ ايهابوو ان المحرك تم تنفيذه بالفعل وهذا خبر رائع و نتمنى ان يصل الينا

وهناك الكثير من الاختراعات العربية التى نجحت بالفعل وبالتجربة العملية وهي اختراعات ممتازة وعظيمة ولكن دائما يخبو صيتها اما للاحباط من قبل الدولة والحكومات والناس المحيطين بالمخترعين واما بسبب عدم السعي الحثيث لتسويق اختراعاتهم أو بسبب الاخلام الوردية والغرور والطمع الذي يمتلك بعض المخترعين العرب أو نتيجة لما سبق كله وتكون النتيجة ان هذا المخترع قد عمل وتعب وبذل جهد كبيرا ولم يستفيد منه شيئا لا دنيا ولا أخرة وأخذ افكاره معه ليرزقها الله لغيره وسيصل العالم اليها به أو بدونه

ارجو الا يحدث ذلك لهذا المحرك ويصلنا قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## zamalkawi (29 يوليو 2011)

يا سيد إيهابو، أتمنى أن تخبرني ما هو تخصصك كي أعرف كيف تفكر، وكي أعرف كيف أرد عليك
أما بالنسبة للنقاط التي أوردتها فكلها سهل الرد عليها
فتدريب الفنيين سهل، لأن مثل هذه المحركات تدخل السوق تدريجيا، مثلها مث محركات الهيدروجين مثلا
فكما تدرب الناس قديما على استعمال الآلة الكاتبة، تدربوا الآن على استعمال برامح معالجة النصوص مثل الوورد
وكما تعلم الفنيون تشغيل المخرطة اليدوية تعلموا تشغيل المخرطة الكمبيوترية

أما التصاميم الجديدة، فكل المحركات تصاميمها جديدة
ولعلمك، كل موديل سيارة جديد يستغرق إعداده حوالي 7 سنوات، ويعمل عليه ربما المئات، فلن يحدث شيء لو أصبحت 9 سنوات مثلا في مقابل إنجاز عظيم كهذا
بالمناسبة، أنا زرت مصانع لكبار شركات تصنيع السيارات في العالم مثل دايملر وبورشه، وأعرف كيف تبدو خطوط إنتاجهم
وكذلك زرت مصانع الشركات التي تصنع ماكينات وخطوط إنتاج المحركات، وقمنا بعمل مشترك لتطوير أداء هذه الماكينات، مثل شركة ماج
لذا أنا أعرف ما أتحدث عنه، وأعرف أن تطوير خطوط الإنتاج لن يكون أبدا العائق أمام كشف عظيم كهذا لو أنه حقيقي

أما زيادة الحجم للضعف، فرغم أنها نقطة تؤخذ في الاعتبار، ولكن أيضا المحركات التي تعمل بالغاز الطبيعي أو بالهيدروجين تحتاج حجما إضافيا لاسطوانة الغاز، رغم أن المردود الاقتصادي على مستوى الاستهلاك لا يذكر مقارنة بالمحرك الذي تتحدث عنه

أما حديثك عن حرارة المحرك الغير مستغلة، فهذا ما دفعني لأسألك عن تخصصك، فأولا هذه النقطة تحديدا هي موضع يؤال الأخ أحمد smart2troy
وثانيا أي مهندس ميكانيكا يعرف من أين أتت هذه الحرارة
وثالثا تحويل الطاقة الحرارية إلى طاقة حركية يختلف بالكلية عن تحويل أي طاقة أخرى لطاقة حركية
فاستخلاص الطاقة الميكانيكية من الطاقة الحرارية يعتمد على الدورة الحرارية المستخدمة مثل دورة أوتو ودورة ديزل، وهذه تضع قيدا على السقف الأعلى للكفاءة، ربما لا يتجاوز ال50%، وحتى لو استطعنا إيجاد دورة حرارية مثالية، فهناك سقف أعلى للكفاءة لا يمكن تجاوزه وهو كفاءة كارنو

والآن آتي إلى المقال...
أولا المقال منشور على موقع موهوبون، وهذا الموقع غير موثوق، فعلى الأقل نصف المنشور عليه في مجال توليد الطاقة أقل ما يقال عنه أنه هراء
ثانيا بالنسبة لنص الموضع، يقول أن كفاءة المحركات 17% (وهو رقم واقعي إلى حد ما، وإن كنت أظن أن النسبة أعلى بعض الشيء من هذا إذ أظن أن الكفاءة بين 20% و30%)
ثم يقول أن السيارة التي تقطع بالمحرك العادي 200 كيلومتر بكمية وقود معينة، ستقطع بنفس كمية الوقود حوالي 1200 كيلومتر بهذا المحرك
وهذا يعني ببساطة كفاءة 17×6 = 102% وهو مستحيل
وحتى لو قلنا للتقريب 100% أو حتى 99% فهو أيضا مستحيل

وأكرر سؤالي، ما هو تخصصك يا سيد إيهابو؟


----------



## SMART2TROY (29 يوليو 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> بالمناسبة، أنا زرت مصانع لكبار شركات تصنيع السيارات في العالم مثل دايملر وبورشه، وأعرف كيف تبدو خطوط إنتاجهم
> وكذلك زرت مصانع الشركات التي تصنع ماكينات وخطوط إنتاج المحركات، وقمنا بعمل مشترك لتطوير أداء هذه الماكينات، مثل شركة ماج
> لذا أنا أعرف ما أتحدث عنه، وأعرف أن تطوير خطوط الإنتاج لن يكون أبدا العائق أمام كشف عظيم كهذا لو أنه حقيقي



بسم الله ما شاء الله 

هل زرت فعلا هذه الاماكن أخي زملكاوي؟؟ هذا شئ رائع وأنا كنت متأكد من أنك نموذج مشرف للمهندسين المصريين

ولكن هذا يجعلنا نحب معرفة طبيعة عملك من باب المعرفة لا اكثر فكم يسعدنا معرفة النجاح لاخواننا وان كان هناك ما يمنع بوحك بذلك فلا مشكلة

تحياتي


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2011)

صديقي انا مجرد مخترع صغير على باب الله لدي عدة اختراعات منها مسجل ومنها غير مسجل لاسباب مادية وصعوبات مالية بحتة 

لدي بعض الاهتمام بموضوع الطاقة ولدي عدة تصاميم واختراعات في هذا المجال وهي مجربة وكلها لا تخالف قانون 

الطاقة ابدا ولكن لم يتم اشهارها لاسباب عديدة مثلا جائتني مرة فكرة محرك يستغل طاقة الطفو في الماء وبعد ثلاث 

سنوات من المجهود نجح ولكن سبقني اليه مخترع مصري وسجله عالميا ولم اهتم به لانه غير عملي فدورانه بطيئ 

نسبيا وحجمه كبير للغاية بالنسبة للشغل الذي يقدمه وايضا فكرة النواس المتحرك الذي سبقني اليه مخترع سعودي 

وانا اعمل حاليا على اجراء تعديلات على محرك الطفو لجعله لا يشتغل بالطفو وانما يشتغل بضغط الماء فالتصميم 

مشابه بسلفه الى حد كبير لا امللك درجة كافية من المعرفة النظرية والقوانين الفيزيائية ولكن املك الكثير بحمد الله من المعرفة 

الخبرة العملية والتجربة التي تمخضت عنها الكثير من النجاحات ولو توفر لدي الدعم المادي لاستطعت ان اقدم الكثير 

انا اتفق معك موقع موهوبون فيه الكثير من الهراء ولكن موضوع المحرك هذا الذي تم اختراعه ذائع الصيت عندنا 

ومعروف من عدة مصادر غير موقع موهوبون وغير الانترنيت اصلا 

ان ما قصدته انا من موضوع الحرارة الزائدة في المحرك يعني لا اعرف كيف اشرح لك قصدي لكن قصدي الطاقة 

التي يتم تقديمها للمحرك لو كلما تم استغلالها بشكل اكبر بتحويلها الى طاقة حركية فانه تقل درجة الحرارة الصادرة لان 

الطاقة لا تفنى فان الطاقة يجب ان تتحول الى شكل ما الى طاقة حركية او الى حرارة فاذن لماذا كل هذه الحرارة 

لو ان الطاقة يتم تحويل معظمها لطاقة حركية ؟


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2011)

على فكرة بالنسبة للاختراع الوارد في موقع موهوبون قناعتي الشخصية انا هو انه اختراع صحيح ولكن الارقام الواردة
في موقع موهوبون ليست صحيحة ودقيقة بالدرجة الكافية


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2011)

لو الأرقام خطأ، فالخبر كله خطأ
ولو الخبر صحيح، فلن تجده فقط على موقع موهوبون، وإنما على مواقع "محترمة" ودوريات علمية، تعني بالدقة العلمية
معلوماتك العملية أمر جيد جدا، حتى مع ضعف العلم النظري عندك
ولكن ضعف العلم النظري يجعلك غير مؤهل لتأكيد أو تفنيد اختراعات غيرك
بيما أنت مؤهل جيدا للنقاش حول اختراعاتك أنت

وموضوع وجود فقد في الطاقة، وأن فقد الطاقة الحرارية يعني أن هناك فرصة لتحسين الكفاءة، فهو أمر كنت أقول مثله قبل دراستي الجامعية، ولكن بدخولي قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، عرفت السبب والإثباتات العلمية عليه

فالعلم النظري ليس ترفا، وليس مجموعة من الناس يتحدثون في أمور خيالية

بل على العكس، عدم وجود العلم النظري يجعل أي شخص يتحدث في أي شيء!

وهناك نقطتان رئستان أعنيهما في ردي عليك...
أولهم أن علم الديناميكا الحرارية يستطيع أن يخبرك بدقة لماذا يوجد فقد حراري، ولماذا لا توجد طريقة للاستفادة به بوسائل الديناميكا الحرارية
وثانيهم أن الأسباب التي أوردتها لعدم انتشار هذه المحركات مثل التدريب وتكلفة التطوير وخطوط الإنتاج، وكذلك حجم المحرك ونظرية المؤامرة، كل هذه الأسباب ليست ذات موضوع ولن تستطيع أن تعوق إنتاج هذه المحركات لو أنها حقيقية


----------



## SMART2TROY (30 يوليو 2011)

أخي العزيز الزملكاوي بالنسبة لموضوع الدوريات المحترمة فاسمح لي بان أقول انه يبدو ان هذه الدوريات لم تعد محترمة بل احترفت النصب ككل شئ في هذا الزمان لذلك فلا ضرورة لان تهتم بها كثير ولو اردت مواقع علمية محترمة فانك ستجد قليلة جدا فلن تجد منها في المواقع العربية مثلا سوى ملتقانا هذا 
وسأذكر لك مثلا موقع الويبو التابع للامم المتحدة يقبل حماية ونشر الاختراعات ممقابل مبلغ مهول ولا يهتم بقيمة الاختراع وربما لا يهتم بصحته ايضا
ولدي هنا صفحة على الويبو تنشر اختراع الاستاذ صبري الالفي والذي سينتج طاقة بينما يتعارض مع ادني مصطلحات الميكانيكا مثل الشغل

http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/en/wo.jsp?IA=EG2008000024

اريدك ان ترى الصفحة وصورة الاختراع المنشور واترك الحكم لك فاما ان الاحترام قد سقط واما تعريف الشغل قد سقط


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2011)

وما علاقة ويبو بالدوريات العلمية؟؟
أنا أتحدث عن الدوريات العلمية التي تنشر الأوراق البحثية


----------



## ايهابووو (30 يوليو 2011)

انت يا اخ زملكاوي اعتقد انك من اكثر الناس الذين ناقشتهم في هذا المنتدى من ناحية الدقة الكبيرة في الاجابة انت والاخ سمارت تروي ولهذا ارجو ان لا تبخل علينا في المستقبل بما تملكه من معلومات نظرية وقوانين فيزيائية قييمة 

افتقر لها بشدة في تعديل وتطوير ما اصنعه وشكرا لك


----------



## SMART2TROY (30 يوليو 2011)

هل تقصد الدوريات العلمية التي تنشر النظريات العلمية الحديثة واثباتتها الرياضية والاكتشافات البحثية الموثقة ان كان ذلك قصدك فمن اين لنا بها على ما اعتقد ان هذه النشرات المكتوبة لا يعرف طريقها سوى القليل كما انها اظن انها تنشر كلام من افواه علماء معترف بهم وليس مجرد مخترع مصري حتى لو نجحت فكرته واعتقد انها لاتنشر اختراعات اصلا
لذلك ظننتك تتكلم عن مواقع راعية للاختراعات معترف بها كالويبو 

ولكنك لم تجيبني بعد ماهو حكمك؟


----------



## zamalkawi (30 يوليو 2011)

براءات الاختراع ليست مقياس
فبراءة الاختراع هدفها الرئيسي هو الحفاظ على فكرة المخترع، بغض النظر عن مدى أهمية الاختراع من الناحية الاقتصادية أو من الناحية العملية
أحيانا يتم رفض براءات الاختراع لأنها لا تنفذ مع ما تدعيه
وأحيانا يتم قبولها، مع وضع ملاحظة أنها لا تنفذ ما تدعيه
وأحيانا يتم قبولها، بدون ملاحظات من أجل حفاظ الحقوق الفكرية
وأحيانا يتم قبولها مع تغيير بعض الأجزاء منها، كي يتفق المحتوى مع الادعاء
ولكن أهم شيء في براءة الاختراع هو أن تكون فكرة جديدة لم يسبق إليها أحد
وأظن أن هذه النقطة أهم من صحة الاختراع

وفي كل الأحوال لا أستطيع أن أقول رايي لأنني لا أعرف الكير عن براءات الاختراع وإجراءاتها، فكل أصدقائي أو معارفي الذين لهم براءات اختراع، لهم براءات اختراع حقيقية، مبنية على علم حقيقي، وجاءت نتيجة بحث علمي جاد
وأنا نفسي، ليس لي أي براءات اختراع حتى الآن، لذا لا أعرف ما هي الإجراءات، وما هو المتبع وما هي الاختبارات التي تتم من أجل منح براءة الاختراع


----------



## SMART2TROY (30 يوليو 2011)

سأغير السؤال
هل ينجح هذا الاختراع بالرسم الوجود في الصفحة؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (31 يوليو 2011)

أخ أحمد
لن أرد، ففي هذا الملف، ففيه الرد على تساؤلاتك
http://www.wipo.int/pctdb/images4/PATENTSCOPE/102/cb/99/07cb99.pdf


----------



## SMART2TROY (31 يوليو 2011)

مشكور لاهتمامك ياباشمهندس 

وقد فهمت المغزى الذي تريد تأكيده بالرابط

وصلت الفكرة

وأنا اعتذر للسيد الويبو والدوريات المحترمة

تحياتي وتقديري لك


----------

